# Deemed order of sale according to tax office



## mung (3 March 2010)

As a retiree in pension phase franking credits make a not insignificant portion of my income. For each class of share I like to freeze 90% of each stock and trade around the remaining 10%. 
To clarify my question let me pose an extreme hyperthetical example.........if I  bought and sold that 10% of shares 10 times within the 45 days of the 45 day rule would I lose just 10% of my franking credits or all of them? In other words, I guess, is it 'first bought, first sold', or 'last bought, first sold' according to the ATO?
Thanks for your replys.


----------

